# early morning big tri-colored hog with a SABO Sight



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

it has always seemed to me that the hog activity is greatest in the evenings, yet for some reason, i continue to rack up my bow kills on hogs in morning hunts. such was the case here. had about 10 does/yearlings around my setup eating hand corn when the feeder went off at exactly 7am. 30 seconds later here comes the pork brigade and away go the deer. i had originally drawn back on a smaller hog, but after 45 seconds of being at full draw and not being offered a shot, when the big tri colored mama gave me a glimpse of the goods, i couldn't pass her up. 2 blade rage, hit a bit high as it was still pretty low light. but that SABO sight has worked wonders for me over the last 2 seasons, especially at low light. the pig was at 24 yards when i released. pig ran about 60 yards. Another good trail for Slice, as this one did not have much blood to follow. the 2 blade rage was brand new, and had both blades broken up, in addition to my arrow getting snapped in two. definately well worth it.

got back early enough to help with Quay, he got a kick out of the hog, but i tried to keep him well clear to avoid fleas and him smelling like a pig all day too.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Great job on getting the future archer in the field too.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

aggieanglr said:


> Nice! Great job on getting the future archer in the field too.


thanks man, i'm ready for him to start cleaning some of the game!


----------

